
ClaimID adds social networking - danw
http://factoryjoe.com/blog/2007/03/21/claimid-adds-social-networking/
======
zaidf
Dang, wish I knew about it earlier. I've a once a week class next to Fred's
A-list PhD office at UNC.

This added social networking does not surprise me - Fred's report on social
networking has been widely quoted so I am sure this must not be a weekend job
to look cool.

